# Question about ecco request in Comodo Firewall



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Yeah I have a special Internet where I have to allow Ecco Request in order to remain online. So how do I allow Ecco request with COmodo Firewall 3.5?


----------



## wolski888 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Question about ecco request in COmodo Firewall*

Not sure if this helps but (I used Comodo like for a couple days before)
try to allow this decision or open Comodo and add it to allowed entries
Do you mean this happens everytime you use Internet.....the window pops up there in corner?

Hope this helped
wolski888


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Question about ecco request in COmodo Firewall*

Nah I live at a place where like 300 people share this Internet conncetion (or I am not sure if we are sharing it but you know what I mean). And in order to go online you have to sign in at a certain site.

My problem is when I have been signed in for about half an hour (varies), I need to sign in again.

Because because of safety, the server makes sure that the computer is turned, by sending some kind of signal that the computer will then have to answer (and thereby show that it is turned on). The problem is that my Comodo firewall is probaly not permitting my computer to do so. And therefore my connection goes dead.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Question about ecco request in COmodo Firewall*

Sorry for spamming But I could really use some help here!


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

Do you mean an echo request -- PING?

You need to allow inbound icmp if this is the case. If so... 

(1) Go into Comodo, 
(2) Click on Firewall 
(3) Click Advanced
(4) Click predefined firewall policies
(5) Click Add
(6) You need to define a policy to ALLOW inbound ICMP. I'd suggest you filter this down further by asking what IP Address you need to allow this from and then choose only that one.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Tekmazter said:


> (6) You need to define a policy to ALLOW inbound ICMP. I'd suggest you filter this down further by asking what IP Address you need to allow this from and then choose only that one.


Firstly thank you very much for your very nice answer!

But how excactly do I do this, I think I know my IP adress, but am I not sure about the rest...


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

There's certain criteria which can be set when you create the policy. You will definitely have to give the policy a name (that's sorta a given). As for the rest, you need to choose the drop down menus in the add window which opens. I'm not in front of Comodo right now so I'm doing this from memory:

ALLOW
Inbound
icmp
specify ONE IP Address and then type it out

If the IP address is going to change, I'd suggest you do a range (if you know the range). Otherwise you're going to have to basically choose ANY meaning to ALLOW INBOUND ICMP from ANYONE to your PCs IP Address.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok thank you very much for your help!

I have done what you just said, so now I will have to wait and see if it works!


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Unfortantly I did not help.

I did the following:

I went in to Comodo Firewall, an into Predefined Firewall Policies and added one. I opened the one I had just added and in that I added another one, you can see on the attached file where I did there. (I have erased my IP-adress as I thought that it maybe would not be wise sharing it)

But I did not do antyhing in "Destination Adress" and "ICMP Details".


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

Let me take a look at my Comodo later this evening when I get home.

I'll post back. You don't have any type of firewall or router fronting your PC do you? If so ... this device would also need to be setup to reponsd to icmp requests.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok.

No the Network Cable is plugged right into my computer.


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

Diddy2, I just noticed (not sure why I didn't see this earlier). The SOURCE address is NOT you. The SOURCE would be where the request is coming from. The DESTINATION would be you. However, for testing, lets just open it up and leave the SOURCE and DESTINATION as ANY. Once we get that working, then lets look to change the SOURCE to the address of the service which is sending the requests. 

Everything else can be left at their defaults.


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok I have just set both SOURCE and DESTINATION as ANY.

SO I will just have to wait and see what happens?


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry to say that I did not help...


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Or is there anybody who knows another great free firewall that will that can help me solve this?


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thank you very much Tekmazter for all your help, unfortantly I did not really help.

I am sorry to spam, my own post but I have not got the problem solved.

I wrote an e-mail to one of the persons that is administrating our internet connection. She said that she herself only used the Windows own Firewall. Is it sensible to do so, I have heard that it is not very good.

Or else is there anybody else that might help me solve my problem, any help would be most appreciated!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since you have multiple people connected, I'm assuming you have a router. You need to enable pings in the router, not on a local firewall. Perhaps that's why it's so confusing?


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Since you have multiple people connected, I'm assuming you have a router. You need to enable pings in the router, not on a local firewall. Perhaps that's why it's so confusing?



Hi John

My understanding is that he is using ICS on his local PC. Thinking about it now ... Diddy, have you disabled your local PC firewall (the built-in Windows one?)


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

I will try and explain how it works:

I live in domotory where there is around 300 people. Each room has an internet plug in in the wall. In order to get online you have to sign in with your own username and password, on a specific site. 

I have been told that a central server sends a message back to the computer (when on the internet) to make sure it is turned on. The problem is that my firewall blocks this signal and thereby is not letting my computer send back a signal.

I hope I have made it clearer!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Does it work if you disable the firewall totally?


----------



## Diddy2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nope... It does not.

But I have just received a message that the people responsible for the internet will come around to check if all the Network plugs work correctly.

So I guess we will have to figure that out before we can continue.

ANd so far thank you very much for your help!


----------

